# Fish oil?



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

A friend who doesnt have ibs said she has had really great luck from taking fish oil caps every day. She has noticed a huge improvement in her joints, skin, back- since it aids as an anti inflamitory, etc. I have read that some people with Chrones (which i have) and Ibs have given fish oil a try and have found remission and relief.Any feed back in appreciated! Thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use it regularly in a combo supplement for cholesterol control. While I didn't begin this until after I got my D under good control with the flavonoids I also use for cholesterol anti-oxidation, I will say that during periods when I stopped taking the flavonoids but continued with the omega 3s, the D did come back. For me, I don't think it's anti-inflammatory benefits are enough and certainly are no match for the flavonoids.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah I get D with Fish Oil caps. But.. that's me and my crazy gut. You may do fine with them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it varies quite a bit, but some people do seem to have luck with it, but like BQ said some others seem to have issues.It counts as fat calories and if you are really senstivity to added fat it may be a problem. One way to get around that is trying to split the dose up into small enough bits that you can tolerated each dose separately.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

hating ibs said:


> A friend who doesnt have ibs said she has had really great luck from taking fish oil caps every day. She has noticed a huge improvement in her joints, skin, back- since it aids as an anti inflamitory, etc. I have read that some people with Chrones (which i have) and Ibs have given fish oil a try and have found remission and relief.Any feed back in appreciated! Thanks


From what I have read for people with IBD you want to take about 3000mg for maintence and 6000mg if in a flare.HOWEVER....It is also a blood thinner, if your bleeding you want to start off slow.Over all you want to start off slow and ramp up and see if you have any issues. You want to get a high quality fish oil that has been tested for no Heavy metals/ mercury. I use Nordic Naturals. It has some of the hghest levels of Omega 3 that I have found and does not have any fishy taste. My skin, has gotten better since taking them but I have also changed my diet too. My knees dont crack and creak anymore but that could be because I lost 50lbs







.Overall IMHO I think they help, but if you are eating an aweful diet high inflamitory foods they are going to be less effective.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BTW... and maybe _this_ has something to do with why my gut doesn't like them... I am gall bladderless and maybe that is just too much fat at one time for my "petunia" sensitive gut to handle.... Hope it works for you though.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cod Liver Oil has been used in the UK for decades as relief from constipation!So it's hard to see it helping with Diarrhoea but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Patman75 said:


> From what I have read for people with IBD you want to take about 3000mg for maintence and 6000mg if in a flare.


Since I take a more "normal" dose of 1000 mg, that may be why I have never seen any bowel effects.As far as BQ's experience, she may well be right about the fat causing her reaction. I really do think once the gall bladder is gone, if you have continuing D, you are probably dealing mainly with a bile dumping issue which is a specific problem, rather than an unknown cause and its bowel effects. This is not to dismiss those experiences; chronic D, whatever its cause, is always a bad thing. Still, it might be useful to create a sub-forum for gallbladerless D. Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mark there is so much going on with me it would be extremely difficult to tell which thing is causing what symptom.I have an IBS diagnosis... a "rapid transit" diagnosis (which happens in the small intestine..not the colon)...I have no GB... and even years ago I had a Gastritis diagnosis... etc>>>With me?? Who knows?? Truly though... it doesn't matter. And I seriously doubt we need another D forum.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

overitnow said:


> I really do think once the gall bladder is gone, if you have continuing D, you are probably dealing mainly with a bile dumping issue which is a specific problem, rather than an unknown cause and its bowel effects. This is not to dismiss those experiences; chronic D, whatever its cause, is always a bad thing. Still, it might be useful to create a sub-forum for gallbladerless D.


At the rate the doctors are removing gall bladers these days it might now be a bad idea to have a gall bladerless D sub forum. Not having a gall bladder has an all different set of challenges and quirks to deal with.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For the record: My GB was gangrenous and _definitely_ needed to come out. My IBS symptoms kinda masked the GB going bad. I had an IBS dx 11 years before the GB went bad. So .. my D wasn't bile dumping. I also contracted C-Diff post-op.. like immediately. (From the strong antibiotics given to me to prevent sepsis.) So in my case it would be very hard to say what problem is causing the symptoms on any given day... lol Makes life interesting.. I'll tell ya that!


> Not having a gall bladder has an all different set of challenges and quirks to deal with.


 Yes for some people.Yet some folks... even folks with IBS... seem to do fine post operatively. Just depends on the person. It's odd.


----------

